# Solved: My HP Pavilion dv5 1095eo freezes at the HP boot screen



## Tieb (Dec 4, 2008)

When i turn my computer it only goes to the Hp Invent screen, and then freezes there. Nothing happens when i press esc for startup menu, the only key combination that had an effect was ctrl-alt-del, which reboots the computer. If i i press esc before the HP screen comes up, it only goes black.

I don't know if it has anything to do with it, but i installed windows 7, and i was encrypting the harddrive with truecrypt, and it was at around 13% when i clicked Defer and rebooted.

I've tried to remove the battery for 15 min because i red on the internet that it could work, it didn't. I also tried removing the RAM and putting it back in, nothing.

I also tried to let it be turned on at the boot screen for several hours, it stays in the freeze.

I'm not a newbie, but i'm not enthusiast either so please try to simplify it for me 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Sounds like the encrypting/deferring may have made it so the drives aren't get past being initialized to be read. Maybe try booting with a Hard Disk utility in the floppy or DVD-Rom and have it wipe the whole thing clean with 0's and see if it boots after the drive is cleaned?


----------



## Tieb (Dec 4, 2008)

I would've tried that long ago, if i could.
You see, it freeezes before it tries to boot from cd/dvd, harddrive, usb whatever. So that's not really an option.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Have you tried the tried and true - remove HDD, remove CD rom, remove battery, remove from power, wait 5 minutes and then reverse the process adding HDD, Adding CD Rom, adding battery and then plugging in and powering on?


----------



## Tieb (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm not very experienced with actually opening the computer, even less on laptops, so i've only tried removing battery and RAM. I'll check around on the net after a good guide and do what you said.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Okay give that a try. Usually HDD removal is 1 or 2 screws and it slides right out. DVD-Rom removal is usually something that is a slide out pull switch and maybe a single screw holding it in place. Then there is the battery.

This usually gives the computer the best reset and ensures the computer is seeing all parts and they are seated nicely so the bios can read them.


----------



## Tieb (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay i did what you said, it didn't help, any other suggestions?


----------



## Tieb (Dec 4, 2008)

Also a this kind of battery: https://www.popular.com.sg/images/product/acc/14785.jpg keeps falling out, and i was wondering am i setting it in right when the sight with the "3v lithium" side is up? Maybe that the problem?


----------



## Tieb (Dec 4, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Tieb (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay, i found out that the problem is the HDD. I tried to take out the HDD and then start the computer, and it got past the HP boot screen.
Then i was able to run a Ubuntu Live CD. Now i just need to find out how to wipe my HDD, its not as easy as to just plug it in after it went past the boot screen, it still says cant find a bootable partition.

Maybe i need to buy that laptop HDD to Desktop cable, but if you got some cheaper ideas id like to hear em


----------

